# Footy Grey Knights - 2+ cover saves all around!



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

So as far as I remember, the new techmarines from the GK dex are independent characters and can be thrown in with infantry to protect them and this gave me a new idea.

What do you all think of a foot army (no/minimal transports) with rifleman dreads being given a 4+ cover behind cover. Then use the techmarine's ability to improve the save to 3+. THEN, keep a librarian nearby to cast shrouding and further improve the save to a 2+!

I don't think I have forgotten anything in the rules that would make this unable to work but let me know otherwise.

I can see a list going something like this...

Librarian w/ shrouding 
2nd HQ could be wither a GM for scoring/scouting, Crowe if you like your purifiers, or a second librarian.

Techmarine
2x Ven Rifleman dreads

Troops could be termies for counter assault, larger strike squads, or purifiers

FA could be interceptors for end game objective grabbing

Heavy is 3x rifleman dreads

It's definitely something I would love to try! What do you all think?


----------



## Sephyr (Jan 18, 2010)

I think the techmarine can only reinforce a ruin in your own deployent zone. So the protected unit would have to remain stationed there. 

I don't yet know how exactly the Shrouding works.


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

shrouding gives stealth to all units inside something like 6" can't remember.

I've been toying with this idea of giving 2+ cover saves but with bolster only working on a ruin in your own deployment zone and psycannons being 24" it makes you a very static midrange force (minus the AC's from the dreads).

i'm not dismissing the idea i want to test it out myself as it [sounds] really good on paper, but we all know that doesn't really workout on the tabletop


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

If you want to add to your long range capability you could add orbital strike relays to your techmarines and give them servo skulls to reduce scatter. It's an idea I definitely want to try out soon. If you have a GM giving scoring to a unit or two of interceptors you could even do the 30'' shunt turn 4 or 5 for late game objective grabbing or contesting while your main force sits in two ruins (if bringing two techmarines).


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I suppose it would be more useful if you ended up deploying in corners rather than edges, as your 24" range would then likely reach the enemy army.

On long edge deployments, yeah, it's more limited!


----------



## OpTi (Aug 29, 2009)

Critta said:


> I suppose it would be more useful if you ended up deploying in corners rather than edges, as your 24" range would then likely reach the enemy army.
> 
> On long edge deployments, yeah, it's more limited!


depends if you get to deploy first on dawn of war, least you can deploy up to 24" on but could leave you open for the first 2ish turns


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I figure the 2++ save to most of my entire army would entice my enemy to come hit me all the while being hit by orbital strikes and str 8 shots.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

You going to stick 5 dreads into a ruin with their main weapon only 24 inch range. I would laugh myself silly if I ever saw that. I could ignore orbital strikes most game with my orks too, they are designed to take mass casualties anyway. Just dominate most of the board outside that 24 inch range and then finish off the cluster you have at the end. Or ignore it if kill point, or objectives.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

What do you mean main weapon only 24''? The way you've written your statement it sounds as if the dreads are toting 24'' autocannons/ psycannons. No the autocannons are all about taking out armor, as are the orbital strike relays depending on the enemy. The 2++/3++ cover are meant to draw my enemy to me while I set up for a counter assault with a line of termies, at least that's the way my current list is shaping up to be. Plus, Ordnance D3, str6/AP4 large blast templates per strike relay will definitely be taking out huge chunks of orks every turn. Especially if there is minimal scatter because of servo skulls.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

You have yet to explain though why I would be drawn to such a densely packed force with terminators backing them up, instead of riding out the barrages, and occupying all the board you left blank. Killing everything else outside of the ruin, and then turn my attention to it. I am not going to leave my sense at home, and attack the thing you want me to attack, not until I decide it time. 

Sure your barrage will kill chunks of orks, but everything kills orks. They die in large numbers, even in a sweeping victory. They can stand up to IG leaf blower lists, so one barrage not going to unnerve them.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Flakey said:


> You have yet to explain though why I would be drawn to such a densely packed force with terminators backing them up, instead of riding out the barrages, and occupying all the board you left blank. Killing everything else outside of the ruin, and then turn my attention to it. I am not going to leave my sense at home, and attack the thing you want me to attack, not until I decide it time.


So your going to use your Orks to shoot him to death then? :laugh:

Basically, unless you want to get shot to death you have to assault him. In order to do so, you have to walk up the board in the hope that you reach him

Unless you just sit in a corner all game of course :wink:


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

All it would take is a deep striking unit like a drop pod unit with melta weaponry or Legion of the Damned to mess up at least one of those dreadnoughts. Then you will get distracted by them before the rest of the other army is at your doorstep. It certainly looks fun to use but would suffer against some people.


----------



## Flakey (Sep 24, 2008)

Dawnstar said:


> So your going to use your Orks to shoot him to death then? :laugh:
> 
> Basically, unless you want to get shot to death you have to assault him. In order to do so, you have to walk up the board in the hope that you reach him
> 
> Unless you just sit in a corner all game of course :wink:


Basically yes. Nothing in that army listed so far even approaches the fire power I can unleash, at post 24 inch range, even taking into account the difference in BS.

Even if he has an over estimated idea of his units. He telling me he can pre place his servo units (this is before either side has deployed mind you) within 12 inches of where he going to shoot his barrages without getting them with in 6 inches of where an ork will move to?

Secondly an Orbital relay "will always scatter its full 2d6", so a servo head will do nothing to affect its basic inaccuracy, of on average landing 7 inches away from its target spot. 

So he is relaying on 5 twin linked auto cannon, and occasional lucky rolls on the orbital shot, to out shoot 45 lootas and other long ranged ork weaponry.


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Stephen_Newman said:


> All it would take is a deep striking unit like a drop pod unit with melta weaponry or Legion of the Damned to mess up at least one of those dreadnoughts. Then you will get distracted by them before the rest of the other army is at your doorstep. It certainly looks fun to use but would suffer against some people.


Warp Quake? Is that not in the finalized dex?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Flakey said:


> Basically yes. Nothing in that army listed so far even approaches the fire power I can unleash, at post 24 inch range, even taking into account the difference in BS.
> 
> Even if he has an over estimated idea of his units. He telling me he can pre place his servo units (this is before either side has deployed mind you) within 12 inches of where he going to shoot his barrages without getting them with in 6 inches of where an ork will move to?
> 
> ...


I feel pretty comfortable against lootas with a 2++ cover save. Also, how you describe your table full of boyz then scattering shouldn't be too much of an issue as long as I'm thinning out your ranks and 2xD3 large blast templates that wound on 2+ with no armor save is going to smear boyz across the table.

I see the entry saying strike relays always scatter the full 2d6 and the servo skulls simply say that blast templates scatter d6 less. I would agree that the more specific description of the relay overrides the servo skulls but hopefully they FAQ that for concrete verification. 

Anyway, I'm still pretty comfortable in my strengths and weaknesses but playtesting is really the only way to find out.


----------



## Tossidin (Dec 10, 2008)

You really think it is a good idea to just sit around and hope your enemy will just come to you? 
In some cases it might work, but what if the mission is capture and control (you wont be able to reach him so draw / loss), or objectives (meaning you cant just sit in your deployment zone)? Ever given it a thought that you may have to move out of that ruin that on some tables doesnt even exist?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

Good tables should have around 25% cover (and the tables I play on are mostly cities) so no I'm really not worried about cover being non-existent on the table. I suppose this is dependant on your local club/gaming group. Additionally, I'm toying with having some interceptor squads and saving them in cover in order to do the 30'' shunt late game to contest my opponents objective while I sit on mine. I could always bring a GM to and make them scoring.

Again, it's all theory at this point. It just sounds like fun theory. :grin:


----------



## genesis80 (Jan 12, 2011)

Good theory but a bit too many holes. Those armies that can stay out of your range (think DE ravagers with night fields)...(yeah 2++ save, but u cant advance, so they will be satisfied with just whittling you down and capturing objectives) or god forbid those IG tanks that ignore cover (even 1 of them will destroy your ENTIRE army


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

genesis80 said:


> Good theory but a bit too many holes. Those armies that can stay out of your range (think DE ravagers with night fields)...(yeah 2++ save, but u cant advance, so they will be satisfied with just whittling you down and capturing objectives) or god forbid those IG tanks that ignore cover (even 1 of them will destroy your ENTIRE army


12 strength 8 twin linked shots per turn at 48 inches will shred paper aeroplanes, and whittling down people when they have 2+ saves will take a while, trust me its how i kill terminators - multilasers, heavy bolters and if push comes to shove - lasguns. 

The IG artillery tank that nobody takes, is AP3, has a huge min range and cant move and shoot? he'll just take the 2+ armour save instead.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

All this stuff sounds kinda heavy in terms of points values. Surely with techmarine+libby+mandatory troop squads+ven dread+interceptor squad will=small army that won't take massed firepower. 

Also I think there is a section in the rulebook where ruins and buildings can be destroyed. this might screw up your formation slightly.


----------

